# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hồ Gươm thêm lãng mạn trong mùa lộc vừng trổ lá vàng - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

*Trong tiết trời xuân lất phất mưa rơi, cây lộc vừng lại trổ lá vàng rực đem lại nét đẹp bình yên và thơ mộng cho hồ Gươm.*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn đúng kiểu Paris của Châu Á  :cuoi1: 
Đẹp quá

----------


## Amp21

Hồ Gươm nhìn thật lãng mạn  :love struck:

----------


## lunas2

éc... chup ảnh nghệ thuât gớm

----------


## showluo

HG nhìn lung linh quá
HG 4 mùa đều đẹp :X

----------

